# Looking for crew!



## Cptnchuck (Jun 27, 2017)

Wassup im looking for crew to help me get my boat back up towards Canada! Im expierenced sailor so you dont have to be, ill show every thing i know ! Well busk dumptser our way up... Im in Brunswick ga and can drop you of at mostly anyport up the east coast when we get there. Its a boat punk boat but its safe... Up to 3 peeps welcome dogs welcome and shit...


----------



## iamwhatiam (Jun 27, 2017)

Damn I wish this was on the west coast. sounds fun


----------



## EphemeralStick (Jun 27, 2017)

@iamwhatiam Why not give it a whirl on the east coast? Could make for an excellent adventure!

I'm fairly preoccupied with things out west as well, if not I'd be down to finally learn how to sail.


----------



## creature (Jun 27, 2017)

Cap', hola. : )

how soon are you pulling out, & do you have planned ports of call?

I'm near Jax, waiting for some dust to settle..


----------



## QuietMouse94 (Jun 27, 2017)

What type of help with your boat?


----------



## Cptnchuck (Jun 27, 2017)

QuietMouse94 said:


> What type of help with your boat?


Standing watch mostly i çan teach you every thing i know bout sailing, its to help me sailing it up the coast


----------



## Aleus (Jun 27, 2017)

Damn this is the kind of opportunity I've been looking for but I already have plans to head west in less than 2 weeks. If I wasn't leaving I would be all about this.


----------



## Cptnchuck (Jun 27, 2017)

creature said:


> Cap', hola.ne
> 
> how soon are you pulling out, & do you have planned ports of call?
> 
> I'm near Jax, waiting for some dust to settle..


Some time next week hit me up for more info 305-304-4635 next port charleston Norfolk and cape cod


----------



## Cptnchuck (Jun 27, 2017)

Aleus said:


> Damn this is the kind of opportunity I've been looking for but I already have plans to head west in less than 2 weeks. If I wasn't leaving I would be all about this.


Always ça' change your plans


----------



## anaisninbynumbers (Jun 27, 2017)

Cptnchuck said:


> Wassup im looking for crew to help me get my boat back up towards Canada! Im expierenced sailor so you dont have to be, ill show every thing i know ! Well busk dumptser our way up... Im in Brunswick ga and can drop you of at mostly anyport up the east coast when we get there. Its a boat punk boat but its safe... Up to 3 peeps welcome dogs welcome and shit...


Wish I was on the East Coast! Would totally be yr Huckle-fucking-Berry Mate, alas, I'm landlocked out West. When all of America falls into the Atlantic swing by my Trash Island and let's see WaterWorld by the Sea! Happy & safe travels. When you get around the Philly area hit me up and I'll try to get some inland squatters to visit you. Maybe take a night off the boat? I'm part of the 267 Dumpster Divers Union "Means By No Means." You could stock up on Hundreds of "soft pretzels" that seriously will be hard, though just need water, beer or salt (please don't use salty sea water holmes) and they re-hydrate with heat. Anyway, hit me up when yr around Phils. Best to you!


----------



## Cptnchuck (Jun 27, 2017)

[QUOTE="creature, post: 232302, member: 420coupming'' hola. : )

how soon are you pulling out, & do you have planned ports of call?

I'm near Jax, waiting for some dust to settle..[/QUOTE]
Sometime next week working on a ''flexible coupling'' for now next stop charleston


----------



## Tude (Jun 28, 2017)

Sounds like a cool and fun invite - hope you get some takers here! 

@highwayman


----------



## Aleus (Jun 28, 2017)

Cptnchuck said:


> Always ça' change your plans



Already got my trip booked and work lined up. When I get back to the east coast I will definitely hit you up and see if you're doing any more sailing. I know of a few places to dock in the MD-DC area if we ever venture out.


----------



## Vagrant Son (Jun 30, 2017)

Summer adventure!! I could meet you in norfolk if you have room.


----------



## Johny (Jul 1, 2017)

....be perfect for me


----------



## garytheoldguy (Jul 17, 2017)

Wow. Brunswick was my home base for years and I never ran into this kind of opportunity. Happy sailing Cap'n!!!!!!!


----------

